# 84 720 4x4 carb or vaccum problem?



## Riverratt (Dec 1, 2011)

the truck runs fine in 1st gear then when i shift it to 2nd gear i have to ease on the gas, then when it gets to about 2000-3000 rpm it starts to putter like the gas is bad. it has a weber carb. new dist. cap and wires and plugs.

im fresh out of ideas i need some help.


----------



## rogoman (Dec 16, 2004)

Possibly a dirty fuel filter, bad fuel pump, dirty air filter.


----------



## SPEEDO (Jun 9, 2003)

there is a little filter in the fuel inlet, has it been checked/replaced? check the site glass to see if the fuel is keeping up with demand. it wouldnt hurt to check the vacuum hoses for cracks etc....
there is a fuel filter in the bottom of the (elect) fuel pump, un-screw the bottom to replace/inspect


----------



## Riverratt (Dec 1, 2011)

the fuel filter is clean
fuel pump is new
air filter is clean
only have a couple vacuum hoses and they are not cracked

could it possibly be the accel. pump


----------



## twinpilot001 (Jul 18, 2011)

not usually a accl pump -u have a fuel supply problem!! Period!! there is more -load on engine with any gear change & if fuel supply isnt good -will just run out of fuel. Maybe??=even a clogged screen in the tank?? Disconnect the fuel ilne coming from tank- blow compressed air in to the tank-Gas cap OFF!! & re try all again?? if that dont work id suggest changing all filters & fuel pump with new parts !!


----------



## wilburk (Dec 29, 2012)

Might try checking coil resistance with micrometer. Recent thread where member (and myself, actually) had a very similar problem and coil was bad--no spark to plugs.


----------

